# Nuova offerta del Milan per Romagnoli. La Roma però...



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta alla Roma per Romagnoli. I rossoneri vogliono fortemente il difensore. E' obiettivo numero uno. La nuova offerta è di 18 milioni di euro più bonus. Quasi 20 milioni totali. La Roma continua a dire no. Ne vuole 30. Vedremo se il Milan ci riproverà o se deciderà di cambiare obiettivo.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (7 Luglio 2015)

A 25 si chiude....e questi sono soldi spesi benissimo,giocatore di 20 anni e di grandissima prospettiva e futuro...spero proprio che si chiuda


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta alla Roma per Romagnoli. I rossoneri vogliono fortemente il difensore. E' obiettivo numero uno. La nuova offerta è di 18 milioni di euro più bonus. Quasi 20 milioni totali. La Roma continua a dire no. Ne vuole 30. Vedremo se il Milan ci riproverà o se deciderà di cambiare obiettivo.



Di Marzio ha detto che coi bonus si sforano i 20, per me se alziamo ancora un po' arriva.

Dai !


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quale congiunzione astrale un giocatore che ha fatto bene come tanti altri, nella Sampdoria 1 anno, vale 30 milioni? Sabatini mi sa che ci sta prendendo gusto a chiedere cifre folli per i suoi giocatori


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta alla Roma per Romagnoli. I rossoneri vogliono fortemente il difensore. E' obiettivo numero uno. La nuova offerta è di 18 milioni di euro più bonus. Quasi 20 milioni totali. La Roma continua a dire no. Ne vuole 30. Vedremo se il Milan ci riproverà o se deciderà di cambiare obiettivo.



Va preso a tutti i costi, se non arriva lui buio totale.


----------



## aleslash (7 Luglio 2015)

Vogliono 20+5 di bonus e secondo me è una cifra esagerata


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Questa mi sembra già questioni di giorni..


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Vogliono 20+5 di bonus e secondo me è una cifra esagerata



Non credo, direi che nella nostra situazione non possiamo permetterci di lasciare una trattativa per un giocatore che serve come il pane per 5 mln.. glieli dai e pace.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli + un altro centrale esperto, regista a centrocampo e Ibra, senza questi siamo da sesto posto.


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

Suma nello sfottere l'inter parlando di romagnoli ha fatto la battuta del lo prendiamo a 100 mila € oggi e riscatto in tanti anni a 24900000€.il totale fa 25 mln.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2015)

Va bene anche 25 tanto non li metto io.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

*Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*


----------



## Julian Ross (8 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Romagnoli + un altro centrale esperto, regista a centrocampo e Ibra, senza questi siamo da sesto posto.



Per la miseria, sei proprio tragico!

A fine agosto manca una vita, faremo altre operazioni.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



21 milioni è un ottimo prezzo, se fosse vero va preso subito


----------



## il condor (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



sarebbero anche troppi e comunque romagnoli non basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



sono tantissimi per un giocatore che deve dimostrare ancora tanto. Ma ne abbiamo bisogno, e se i soldi ci sono davvero, è giusto usarli per il difensore.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Luglio 2015)

Hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico....noi come si sa siamo praticamente obbligati a prenderlo... 
A questo punto speriamo solo di non farci malissimo anche se il giocatore ha i numeri. Strapparlo a 20/22 mln sarebbe un miracolo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (8 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Per la miseria, sei proprio tragico!
> 
> A fine agosto manca una vita, faremo altre operazioni.



Sono realista, che è diverso. O si coprono quei ruoli con qualità o obbiettivamente, se provi al momento a buttare giù la formazione, siamo da sesto posto.


----------



## S T B (8 Luglio 2015)

prendiamolo, ma dopo rifacciamo il reparto osservatori, perchè dobbiamo arrivare prima che le altre squadre sparino queste cifre


----------



## HyenaSmith (8 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> prendiamolo, ma dopo rifacciamo il reparto osservatori, perchè dobbiamo arrivare prima che le altre squadre sparino queste cifre



Eh, qui al Milan siamo generosi, continuiamo a stipendiare gli amici di Galliani perchè non sappiamo come buttare i soldi. Devi sapere che è appena diventato osservatore del Milan Mr. Tassotti, uno che manco quello che era il suo ruolo principale da secondo allenatore era capace di fare. Tassotti osservatore, sembra il titolo di un film di Lino Banfi per quanto sia ridicolo.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> prendiamolo, ma dopo rifacciamo il reparto osservatori, perchè dobbiamo arrivare prima che le altre squadre sparino queste cifre



Basterebbe rifare un vivaio da Milan anzichè da squadra di Serie B.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



Secondo me ci vorrà qualcosa di più.

Poi loro coi soldi di Romagnoli prenderanno Dzeko, ma secondo me siamo noi a fare l'affare, mentre loro rischiano di buttare un sacco di denaro per la replica romana del caso Torres al Milan.


----------



## Dapone (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



bene spendere per la difesa. spero arrivi qualcuno di esperienza oltre a lui.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2015)

Ben venga il ragazzo, a prescindere.
Ma è logorante essere continuamente spennati su fattispecie che andiamo a cercare nel momento di massima esplosione e conseguentemente a prendere nel momento di massimo costo.

Tanto per fare un esempio, coi soldi che potremmo spendere per Romagnoli, la Lazio e la stessa Roma presero solo 10 mesi fa De Vrij e Manolas messi insieme (8+13), che avevano (ed hanno) una reputazione superiore all'italiano.

Siamo sempre rigorosamente assenti nel mercato del sottobosco dei comunitari, non prendiamo mai quelli che sicuramente sono forti ma ancora non tutti l'hanno capito.

E soprattutto non arriviamo mai l'anno prima, ma regolarmente l'anno dopo.

Non scopriamo Bacca al Bruges, ma quando esplode in finale di Europa League. Non ci fiondiamo sul Bertolacci in crescita evidente nel 2014, ma su quello esploso definitivamente nel 2015. Non andiamo a chiedere Romagnoli nel 2014 fiutando il futuro fuoriclasse mancino, ma dobbiamo aspettare che giochi nella Samp e lo richieda l'allenatore.
E si potrebbe andare avanti con vagonate di altri esempi simili.

Questo modo di operare è triste, pigro, castrante. Solo che quando non hai i soldi diventa pure straziante (Matri), mentre quando ce li hai anche in caso di acquisto di buon giocatore ti resta sempre quella sensazione agrodolce di aver speso una cifra eccessiva e di essere stato scorticato dal venditore, cosa evitabile senza le tue croniche carenze di scouting.
Peccato.


----------



## sabato (8 Luglio 2015)

Concordo.

Anzi pensano di cedere Mastour.


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Luglio 2015)

Djerry, hai riassunto perfettamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*





Djerry ha scritto:


> Ben venga il ragazzo, a prescindere.
> Ma è logorante essere continuamente spennati su fattispecie che andiamo a cercare nel momento di massima esplosione e conseguentemente a prendere nel momento di massimo costo.
> 
> Tanto per fare un esempio, coi soldi che potremmo spendere per Romagnoli, la Lazio e la stessa Roma presero solo 10 mesi fa De Vrij e Manolas messi insieme (8+13), che avevano (ed hanno) una reputazione superiore all'italiano.
> ...



Non dirlo a me. In ogni caso credo sia solo questione di tempo, appena avremo operatori sul mercato moderni e capaci l'andazzo dovrebbe cambiare.

Per ora tocca farci spennare come polli. E ci tocca anche per Romagnoli.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta alla Roma per Romagnoli. I rossoneri vogliono fortemente il difensore. E' obiettivo numero uno. La nuova offerta è di 18 milioni di euro più bonus. Quasi 20 milioni totali. La Roma continua a dire no. Ne vuole 30. Vedremo se il Milan ci riproverà o se deciderà di cambiare obiettivo.



Classica trattativa di calciomercato, surplace di qualche giorno per definire il prezzo che non cambia l'esito finale, atteso dalle parti. C'è chi vuole acquistare, ma c'è anche chi vuole vendere, e questo soprattutto conta.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ben venga il ragazzo, a prescindere.
> Ma è logorante essere continuamente spennati su fattispecie che andiamo a cercare nel momento di massima esplosione e conseguentemente a prendere nel momento di massimo costo.
> 
> Tanto per fare un esempio, coi soldi che potremmo spendere per Romagnoli, la Lazio e la stessa Roma presero solo 10 mesi fa De Vrij e Manolas messi insieme (8+13), che avevano (ed hanno) una reputazione superiore all'italiano.
> ...



Viene descritta una prassi di mercato compatibile con le strategie dell'Udinese, ma in fondo estranea al Milan come a qualsiasi top club europeo, che acquista giocatori pronti ad assumere posizioni in certi tipi di contesti agonistici. Nessuno in queste ore muove un rilievo ai 35 spesi dal Barcellona per Arda Turan, giocatore che solo due anni fa sarebbe costato meno della metà, ma se ne apprezza l'inerenza o meno al progetto tattico della squadra di Luis Enrique. Molto più appropriato è piuttosto valutare l'utilità in un top club di investire per l'allestimento di un settore giovanile ove funzionalizzare il talento alle misure e responsabilità dell'essere eleggibile alla dignità della prima squadra. Proprio il Barcellona offre un luminoso esempio, sportivo ed economico: non è facile quantificare il vantaggio di aver potuto affrontare in questi anni l'acquisto di pochi, costosissimi fuoriclasse, senza stravolgere il bilancio, avendo di base una struttura di squadra fondata su talenti allevati in casa, non diversamente dal Milan dell'epopea sacchiana, che non ebbe difficoltà ad inserire i campioni olandesi sul telaio dei Baresi e C.


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Luglio 2015)

Il paragone con il Barca non regge: hanno tutti i soldi che vogliono (relativamente) e una squadra che è la migliore delle migliori, possono permettersi di spendere quanto vogliono per chiunque.
Noi, no.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Viene descritta una prassi di mercato compatibile con le strategie dell'Udinese, ma in fondo estranea al Milan come a qualsiasi top club europeo, che acquista giocatori pronti ad assumere posizioni in certi tipi di contesti agonistici. Nessuno in queste ore muove un rilievo ai 35 spesi dal Barcellona per Arda Turan, giocatore che solo due anni fa sarebbe costato meno della metà, ma se ne apprezza l'inerenza o meno al progetto tattico della squadra di Luis Enrique.



Però mi domando: Thiago Silva e Kakà non erano "giocatori pronti ad assumere posizioni in certi tipi di contesti agonistici"? Perché in due sommati (10+8) ci sono costati qualcosa in meno di quanto ci è costato il solo Bertolacci e di quanto ci costerà il solo Romagnoli.

E questo solo per dire che Thiago Silva, Kakà e mettiamoci pure Pato (che è stato comunque un crack prima che qualcosa o qualcuno a Milano lo rovinasse in quel modo) hanno rappresentato gli unici episodi di scouting vero degli ultimi 15 anni di Milan (si potrebbe azzardare anche Gourcuff), grazie alla decisiva figura di Leonardo che conosceva non solo i giocatori ma pure gli uomini, andando a casa loro per convincerli e togliendosi le scarpe per rispetto di casa Izecson Leite, presso la quale si usava così.

Noi non abbiamo una strategia da top club europeo, così come non abbiamo una strategia da Udinese, perché semplicemente non abbiamo una strategia.
Navighiamo a vista pensando all'oggi e mai al domani, cavalcando gli sfizi e gli sbalzi di umore del proprietario, accentrando il potere sulla sola figura di Galliani e quindi, essendo questi incompetente nella comprensione del giocatore, delegando ai procuratori o allo sciacallaggio il nostro mercato, sempre con un occhio ai contratti in scadenza su transfermarkt.

L'altro ieri era Damiani, ieri è stato Bronzetti, oggi ancora Raiola, domani forse Doyen.
Ma sempre meno Braida, finché non è dovuto andarsene; sempre meno Leonardo, perché la figura del direttore sportivo o qualcosa che le si avvicini è vietata accanto al condor antennista; e sempre meno Seedorf, che è stato cacciato per aver chiesto di rifare la squadra e che oggi paghiamo 5 milioni per assistere a quello che lui chiedeva 10 mesi fa.

L'altro ieri avevamo soldi? Ibra ad otto milioni netti. Poi non ci stiamo più coi conti? Via Thiago Silva perché non possiamo più permetterci Ibra.
Ieri non abbiamo soldi? Matri ed altri zombie a fondo perso. Oggi abbiamo soldi? 30 milioni per Bacca, 20 per Bertolacci, 25 per Romagnoli. Alè, chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Domani non avremo soldi? Brrr...

Dove sta la bravura in tutto questo? Ed è strategia da Barcellona o da Udinese? Boh. 

P.S.: ovviamente d'accordo sul discorso del settore giovanile. Il problema è che Galliani o il responsabile di turno pensa che prendere il 13enne che fa più gol nell'alta lodigiana equivalga a predisporre un forte settore giovanile.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Il paragone con il Barca non regge: hanno tutti i soldi che vogliono (relativamente) e una squadra che è la migliore delle migliori, possono permettersi di spendere quanto vogliono per chiunque.
> Noi, no.



Viene prima l'uovo o la gallina? Il Barcellona fino a dieci anni fa aveva un livello di fatturato inferiore al nostro, che ha potuto pressoché raddoppiare per gli effetti moltiplicatori di innumerevoli vittorie sul campo generate da una squadra in taluni momenti formata per sette-otto undicesimi da elementi costruiti nel vivaio interno, senza ammortamenti finanziari da cartellino gravanti sul bilancio, e per il resto rafforzata da giocatori acquisiti ad altissimi costi ma senza impatti negativi sui bilanci. È piu facile prendere i Neymar ed i Suarez a 80 milioni se per vincere disponi dei Messi, Iniesta, Xavi, Sergi, Piquè, Pedro, Thiago Alcantara, Puyol, che non ti sono costati nulla o la cui cessione ha generato plusvalenze di bilancio importanti. Trent'anni fa non dovette essere difficile per il nostro club acquisire Gullit a 16 miliardi o i successivi fuoriclasse per vincere con una squadra che portava dalle giovanili Baresi, Maldini, Galli, Costacurta, Albertini, un Tassotti di fatto cresciuto a Milanello e persino un Mannari rivelatosi decisivo in una squadra che girava di suo alla perfezione. Costi di costruzione per vittorie, quelli dei due esempi virtuosi appena citati, neanche lontanamente paragonabili a quelli sostenuti in questi anni da Chelsea o Psg per raggiungere i livelli noti, e ciononostante ritenuti inderogabili da club programmati per vincere nel breve termine. Una coperta troppo corta, purtroppo, che è figlia della esasperata competitività dei nostri tempi.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però mi domando: Thiago Silva e Kakà non erano "giocatori pronti ad assumere posizioni in certi tipi di contesti agonistici"? Perché in due sommati (10+8) ci sono costati qualcosa in meno di quanto ci è costato il solo Bertolacci e di quanto ci costerà il solo Romagnoli.
> 
> E questo solo per dire che Thiago Silva, Kakà e mettiamoci pure Pato (che è stato comunque un crack prima che qualcosa o qualcuno a Milano lo rovinasse in quel modo) hanno rappresentato gli unici episodi di scouting vero degli ultimi 15 anni di Milan (si potrebbe azzardare anche Gourcuff), grazie alla decisiva figura di Leonardo che conosceva non solo i giocatori ma pure gli uomini, andando a casa loro per convincerli e togliendosi le scarpe per rispetto di casa Izecson Leite, presso la quale si usava così.
> 
> ...



Da tempo auspichiamo che Galliani sia affiancato da un direttore sportivo che lo sostenga in quelle funzioni esercitate per decenni mirabilmente da Braida. È un controsenso che l'Adriano faccia ora da solo, ed a 71 anni che suonano a fine mese, quello che ha condiviso con un altro quando aveva trenta anni di meno. Detto questo, e premessa la opinabilita' dei prezzi di cartellino, figli di innumerevoli contingenze che giocano sulla volatilità dei valori (la situazione contrattuale del giocatore, la sua reputazione a livello mediatico, la preferenza specifica dell'allenatore, la concorrenza di terzi, i tempi richiesti per l'operazione, le politiche di budget del club), il parametro su cui valutare le operazioni è l'impatto sul bilancio in termini di ammortamento finanziario del prezzo del cartellino e dell'ingaggio, ed in considerazione dell'età del giocatore e del tempo prevedibile di carico di questi valori. Romagnoli a 20 può sembrare tanto, non lo è se si considera la giivanissima età, la prevedibile proiezione di almeno dieci-dodici anni di carico del suo prezzo a bilancio, ampiamente sufficienti a neutralizzare l'ammortamento finanziario del cartellino, e l'ingaggio non particolarmente oneroso. Stessa valutazione per Bertolacci, sul cui prezzo peraltro influiscono fattori come la preferenza specifica dell'allenatore e gli stringenti tempi dell'operazione correlati alla disponibilità di un giocatore ritenuto importante per una squadra in totale ricostruzione. Questi aspetti riflettono maggiormente in una contingenza di squadra in rifacimento come la nostra, ove operazioni di tale genere sono molteplici, obiettivamente meno in una squadra già competitiva in cui tali operazioni sono singolari e di evidente segno di completamento di un quadro tecnico delineato. Mi chiedo infine una cosa: quanto potranno valere Bonaventura, Bertolacci e Mauri tra un anno, dopo una stagione positiva nel club ed un Europeo disputato ad alto livello per gli effetti di una coesione data dalla comune appartenenza al club? Risposte che sarebbe allora appagante dare, ma che non è difficile immaginare in prospettiva ora. Come sempre è questione di intuito e stima, e di risultati, per il cui raggiungimento si investe, e forte, ora.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Viene descritta una prassi di mercato compatibile con le strategie dell'Udinese, ma in fondo estranea al Milan come a qualsiasi top club europeo, che acquista giocatori pronti ad assumere posizioni in certi tipi di contesti agonistici. Nessuno in queste ore muove un rilievo ai 35 spesi dal Barcellona per Arda Turan, giocatore che solo due anni fa sarebbe costato meno della metà, ma se ne apprezza l'inerenza o meno al progetto tattico della squadra di Luis Enrique. Molto più appropriato è piuttosto valutare l'utilità in un top club di investire per l'allestimento di un settore giovanile ove funzionalizzare il talento alle misure e responsabilità dell'essere eleggibile alla dignità della prima squadra. Proprio il Barcellona offre un luminoso esempio, sportivo ed economico: non è facile quantificare il vantaggio di aver potuto affrontare in questi anni l'acquisto di pochi, costosissimi fuoriclasse, senza stravolgere il bilancio, avendo di base una struttura di squadra fondata su talenti allevati in casa, non diversamente dal Milan dell'epopea sacchiana, che non ebbe difficoltà ad inserire i campioni olandesi sul telaio dei Baresi e C.



Quoto....tutti credono di essere intenditori di calciatori consigliano giocatori visti per 10 minuti in campionati improponibili.. non è così semplice Il Bacca del bruges andava testato in un campionato di livello superiore e così è stato. ..i giocatori che citate oggi come strafenomeni fra tre anni non esisteranno già più. .mi ricordo come tanti in questo forum citavano Zapata Merkel Boateng come giocatori da acquistare subito..i fatti poi hanno dimostrato che non sono da Milan. Sicuri che de vrej sarà il nuovo Nesta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

Alla ine si chiuderà perché alla Roma serve la grana..non hanno ancora fatto nulla di fatto sul mercato perché come sempre prima devono vendere bene e monetizzare quello che hanno..

Secondo me con questo processo l'anno prossimo non saranno neanche da primi 3 posti se non indovinano tutti i colpi..Dzeko ad esempio non so quanto possa fare in Italia, lo vedo in calo netto..


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...



Su ammortamento e prospettive dell'acquisto, sfondi una porta aperta. Ed è il motivo per cui trovo sempre preferibile Romagnoli a 25 o Bertolacci a 20 rispetto a Bacca a 30 o Luiz Adriano a 8 lordi di ingaggio.

Resta però il fatto che Romagnoli a 25 sono 5 milioni annui di ammortamento, mentre Manolas+De Vrij sono 4 milioni annui in due. Senza contare il discorso liquidità, visto che prima o poi questi soldi finiscono ed a me va di traverso la linea "tanto ce li abbiamo, quindi spendiamoli come ci pare", che è esattamente ciò che ci può portare ad un nuovo tracollo se qualcosa non funziona.

E se infine tornassimo indietro nel tempo a solo 10 mesi fa, 45 milioni per Romagnoli+Bertolacci sono tanti, ma davvero tanti. Cosa abbiamo dovuto testare in questi mesi per scoprire che meritano di essere presi a 20-25 milioni in più di quello che spendevi 10 mesi fa? E' la debolezza di qualsiasi risposta a questa domanda che mi sconsola.

Non arriviamo mai un anno prima, lasciandolo fare agli altri, ma sempre un anno dopo, spennati dal venditore. Per le ragioni che sappiamo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



*Raga quotiamo le news e rientriamo in topic!*


----------



## neversayconte (8 Luglio 2015)

la roma è capace di venderci Verde a 20 milioni


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Alla ine si chiuderà perché alla Roma serve la grana..non hanno ancora fatto nulla di fatto sul mercato perché come sempre prima devono vendere bene e monetizzare quello che hanno..
> 
> Secondo me con questo processo l'anno prossimo non saranno neanche da primi 3 posti se non indovinano tutti i colpi..Dzeko ad esempio non so quanto possa fare in Italia, lo vedo in calo netto..



La Roma ha problemi con il fair play finanziario deve restare entro i 30 mln di passivo, ma ogni anno chiude il mercato in rosso spende sempre di più di quello che incassa, bertolacci è stato messo a bilancio a giugno quindi in quello vecchio, sul bilancio nuovo per ora non risultano entrate tranne i 3mln di holebas e altre sciocchezze per alcuni giovani ,se la roma riesce a dare via almeno 2 tra Destro doumbia gervinho e ljaijc, romagnoli da roma non si muove perché comunque dovrebbero comprare un suo sostituto che peserebbe più di romagnoli sul bilancio per via degli ammortamenti , se invece la roma non riesce a liberarsi degli attaccanti in esubero allora l'operazione romagnoli al milan diventa molto più probabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta alla Roma per Romagnoli. I rossoneri vogliono fortemente il difensore. E' obiettivo numero uno. La nuova offerta è di 18 milioni di euro più bonus. Quasi 20 milioni totali. La Roma continua a dire no. Ne vuole 30. Vedremo se il Milan ci riproverà o se deciderà di cambiare obiettivo.



SE non accettano quella proposta tanti saluti,a me piace il giocatore ma 30 milioni è follia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



Bene ma non di più.


----------



## Hammer (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



Vada per 21, non oltre


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta TV: a 21 milioni la trattativa si può chiudere*



Prezzo che ci può stare visto il potenziale del ragazzo.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Luglio 2015)

Ci può stare? No, non ci può stare. 
e vi dirò di più: con romagnoli spenderemmo circa 78 milioni sul mercato senza spostare di 1 cm gli equilibri in campionato. pazzesco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ci può stare? No, non ci può stare.
> e vi dirò di più: con romagnoli spenderemmo circa 78 milioni sul mercato senza spostare di 1 cm gli equilibri in campionato. pazzesco.


Ok


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma ha problemi con il fair play finanziario deve restare entro i 30 mln di passivo, ma ogni anno chiude il mercato in rosso spende sempre di più di quello che incassa, bertolacci è stato messo a bilancio a giugno quindi in quello vecchio, sul bilancio nuovo per ora non risultano entrate tranne i 3mln di holebas e altre sciocchezze per alcuni giovani ,se la roma riesce a dare via almeno 2 tra Destro doumbia gervinho e ljaijc, romagnoli da roma non si muove perché comunque dovrebbero comprare un suo sostituto che peserebbe più di romagnoli sul bilancio per via degli ammortamenti , se invece la roma non riesce a liberarsi degli attaccanti in esubero allora l'operazione romagnoli al milan diventa molto più probabile.



Per la cifra giusta Romagnoli lo portano a Milano in taxi..a Roma di incedibile non c'è nessuno, a parte totti..ricordo discorsi simili per Benatia un anno fa..il punto è che sul mercato la Roma si muove così, vende bene e cerca di sostituire con elementi meno cari quelli partiti o per lo meno con elementi altrettanto validi..è una tecnica rischiosa perché non sempre va bene e soprattutto è difficile creare un'ossatura stabile così..


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*



Secondo acquisto assieme a quello di Mauri che mi farebbe molto felice.
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che ne pensi? [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] tu socio? Siam contenti?


----------



## Schism75 (8 Luglio 2015)

Io capisco che per molti 20 milioni possano sembrare tanti, ma vi chiedo quali altri difensori prendereste a meno? E quanto meno?


----------



## Sotiris (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*



bene Mauri,
benissimo Romagnoli.

21 milioni per due ragazzi che fra 5 anni ne varranno almeno 40 l'uno.

sarebbe la seconda ottima operazione di mercato.


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2015)

Sarei molto felice di un suo arrivo ma sarei ancora più felice se gli si affiancasse qualcuno di esperienza. Anche non un profilo di alto livello (Glik per esempio).


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo acquisto assieme a quello di Mauri che mi farebbe molto felice.
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che ne pensi? [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] tu socio? Siam contenti?



Contentissimo!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per la cifra giusta Romagnoli lo portano a Milano in taxi..a Roma di incedibile non c'è nessuno, a parte totti..ricordo discorsi simili per Benatia un anno fa..il punto è che sul mercato la Roma si muove così, vende bene e cerca di sostituire con elementi meno cari quelli partiti o per lo meno con elementi altrettanto validi..è una tecnica rischiosa perché non sempre va bene e soprattutto è difficile creare un'ossatura stabile così..



Alla cifra giusta è in vendita anche messi,20 mln per romagnoli la roma non li accetterà , se riesce a monetizzare da altre operazioni se lo tiene, altrimenti lo venderà ma non certo a 20 mln, questo è quello che penso io poi posso sbagliarmi perché non ho la verità in tasca, ma avendo imparato come si muove sabatini i giovani li vende solo per cifre enormi e 20 mln per romagnoli non lo sono.

Ps benatia non fa testo lui voleva il Bayern a tutti i costi , per prestigio e per denaro e sapeva benissimo che a 28 anni forse un altro treno così non sarebbe più passato, la roma gli offrì 3mln netti , lo avrebbe tenuto se il giocatore non si fosse imputato sul Bayern.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Alla cifra giusta è in vendita anche messi,20 mln per romagnoli la roma non li accetterà , se riesce a monetizzare da altre operazioni se lo tiene, altrimenti lo venderà ma non certo a 20 mln, questo è quello che penso io poi posso sbagliarmi perché non ho la verità in tasca, ma avendo imparato come si muove sabatini i giovani li vende solo per cifre enormi e 20 mln per romagnoli non lo sono.
> 
> Ps benatia non fa testo lui voleva il Bayern a tutti i costi , per prestigio e per denaro e sapeva benissimo che a 28 anni forse un altro treno così non sarebbe più passato, la roma gli offrì 3mln netti , lo avrebbe tenuto se il giocatore non si fosse imputato sul Bayern.



E chi ti dice che Romagnoli non possa fare lo stesso di Benatia? Davanti ha 3 centrali, se tutto va bene il campo lo vede col binocolo, ha l'opportunità di ritrovare MIhajlovic con il quale ha giocato titolare l'anno scorso e gli garantirebbe un posto da titolare. Se il giocatore vuole venire per me pure a 20 milioni si chiude, Sabatini non può chiedere 30 mln per un ragazzo che ha fatto bene solo una stagione in una provinciale


----------



## prebozzio (8 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo acquisto assieme a quello di Mauri che mi farebbe molto felice.
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che ne pensi? [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] tu socio? Siam contenti?


Io sono molto contrento!
21 milioni sono tanti, tantissimi, ma se va bene hai un fenomeno per quindici anni, e se non va bene hai un buon giocatore per lo stesso periodo. Meno di un buon difensore non sarà mai Romagnoli.

E ti dirò di più: io rinuncerei anche al mediano di qualità per prendere Rugani e sistemare la difesa fino al 2030.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*



Ma non era scettico perché voleva giocare la CL, ci ha ripensato? Comunque 21 milioni con le valutazioni di oggi ci possono stare, l'importante è non andare oltre perché sarebbe veramente esagerato.


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Alla cifra giusta è in vendita anche messi,20 mln per romagnoli la roma non li accetterà , se riesce a monetizzare da altre operazioni se lo tiene, altrimenti lo venderà ma non certo a 20 mln, questo è quello che penso io poi posso sbagliarmi perché non ho la verità in tasca, ma avendo imparato come si muove sabatini i giovani li vende solo per cifre enormi e 20 mln per romagnoli non lo sono.
> 
> Ps benatia non fa testo lui voleva il Bayern a tutti i costi , per prestigio e per denaro e sapeva benissimo che a 28 anni forse un altro treno così non sarebbe più passato, la roma gli offrì 3mln netti , lo avrebbe tenuto se il giocatore non si fosse imputato sul Bayern.



Perché secondo te Romagnoli sta facendo carte false per rifiutare il Milan e rimanere a Roma?
Se 21 bastano il giocatore parte e la Roma accetta i soldi, al giorno d'oggi un Ogbonna viene 13 mln quindi considerando che Romagnoli è tra i migliori centrali U21 al mondo (assieme a Rugani) beh le cifre potevano essere molto più pompate.
A 21 secondo me è un colpaccio, in futuro potrebbe valere almeno il doppio senza troppi problemi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che Romagnoli non possa fare lo stesso di Benatia? Davanti ha 3 centrali, se tutto va bene il campo lo vede col binocolo, ha l'opportunità di ritrovare MIhajlovic con il quale ha giocato titolare l'anno scorso e gli garantirebbe un posto da titolare. Se il giocatore vuole venire per me pure a 20 milioni si chiude, Sabatini non può chiedere 30 mln per un ragazzo che ha fatto bene solo una stagione in una provinciale



Che romagnoli voglia Mihajlovic non ho dubbi, ma che la Roma lo venda a 20 dopo che ogbonna a 27 anni è stato venduto a 12 ci credo poco, poi ti ripeto magari mi sbaglio e sarò la prima ad ammettere che avevate ragione voi, ma fino a quel giorno resto della mia idea, non dico proprio 30 ma sopra i 25 senz'altro.


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Si farà e con quei soldi la Roma prende Dzeko, dobbiamo solo aspettare quanto vuole il City e glielo pagheremo noi praticamente


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma non era scettico perché voleva giocare la CL, ci ha ripensato? Comunque 21 milioni con le valutazioni di oggi ci possono stare, l'importante è non andare oltre perché sarebbe veramente esagerato.



chi l'ha detto è stato diffidato dal vero procuratore del giocatore ovvero sergio berti.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Romagnoli ha già dato la sua disponibilità al trasferimento in rossonero.*



Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che romagnoli voglia Mihajlovic non ho dubbi, ma che la Roma lo venda a 20 dopo che ogbonna a 27 anni è stato venduto a 12 ci credo poco, poi ti ripeto magari mi sbaglio e sarò la prima ad ammettere che avevate ragione voi, ma fino a quel giorno resto della mia idea, non dico proprio 30 ma sopra i 25 senz'altro.



La Roma comunque deve vendere per finanziare il mercato.
Uno o due gioielli li cede ogni anno. La politica della Roma è questa. 

Per me per Romagnoli si può chiudere tra 24 e 26 milioni, bonus inclusi.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma non era scettico perché voleva giocare la CL, ci ha ripensato? Comunque 21 milioni con le valutazioni di oggi ci possono stare, l'importante è non andare oltre perché sarebbe veramente esagerato.



Parliamo comunque di un difensore già forte allo stato attuale e che nei prossimi anni potrebbe entrare nella top 5 dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo. Uno che da molti del settore è considerato il vero erede di Nesta.

Io lo prenderei anche a 30 milioni.


----------



## bmb (8 Luglio 2015)

Dai che arriva.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

*Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso.*



Speriamo.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*


Aggiornato


----------



## joecole (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*



di certo non lo han mai cercato Real, Barca, Bayern, Psg o Chelsea....
cioè: non è che è accerchiato da pretendenti. Questo senza nulla togliere valore del giocatore, ma quel "solo" di Sportmediaset non ha molta ragione di sussistere.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> di certo non lo han mai cercato Real, Barca, Bayern, Psg o Chelsea....
> cioè: non è che è accerchiato da pretendenti. Questo senza nulla togliere valore del giocatore, ma quel "solo" di Sportmediaset non ha molta ragione di sussistere.


Se non sbaglio anche il Napoli lo voleva e qualche sondaggio della juve


----------



## Isao (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anche il Napoli lo voleva e qualche sondaggio della juve



Beh alla Juventus fa panca come a Roma. Il Napoli si sta ridimensionando. Non abbiamo concorrenza.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*



dai. 
alla roma quei soldi servono, altrimenti dzeko l'avrebbero già preso. 

stanno aspettando noi.


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*


E date 'sti 30 milioni eddai, tanto a quanto sembra abbiamo soldi da buttare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*



Bene, direi che il grosso è fatto. La Roma prima o poi abbasserà le pretese.


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

Dai Adriano è ora di partire


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Alla cifra giusta è in vendita anche messi,20 mln per romagnoli la roma non li accetterà , se riesce a monetizzare da altre operazioni se lo tiene, altrimenti lo venderà ma non certo a 20 mln, questo è quello che penso io poi posso sbagliarmi perché non ho la verità in tasca, ma avendo imparato come si muove sabatini i giovani li vende solo per cifre enormi e 20 mln per romagnoli non lo sono.
> 
> Ps benatia non fa testo lui voleva il Bayern a tutti i costi , per prestigio e per denaro e sapeva benissimo che a 28 anni forse un altro treno così non sarebbe più passato, la roma gli offrì 3mln netti , lo avrebbe tenuto se il giocatore non si fosse imputato sul Bayern.



Pare che anche Romagnoli sia abbastanza deciso a volersene andare..magari a 25 si chiude ma dopo l'affare Bertolacci credo che un po' ci verrete in contro..magari roba tipo 20+bonus..in fondo era un giocatore che avevate in prestito fino a l'anno scorso


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pare che anche Romagnoli sia abbastanza deciso a volersene andare..magari a 25 si chiude ma dopo l'affare Bertolacci credo che un po' ci verrete in contro..magari roba tipo 20+bonus..in fondo era un giocatore che avevate in prestito fino a l'anno scorso



Sono d'accordo, i rapporti con la Roma sono buoni, non li incrinano per pochi milioni, si verranno incontro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport (Sportmediaset): Romagnoli vuole solo il Milan, ormai ha deciso. Non vuole rimanere a Roma per non giocare*



*Pedullà: Il Milan continua il pressing su Romagnoli, al momento la Roma resiste ma Galliani potrebbe alzare l'offerta, possibile cessione di Alex. 


Raimondi di Sportmediaset:Romagnoli sta aspettando Garcia ma al Milan può ritrovare Mihajlovic"*


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2015)

Darmian era nostro, Romagnoli era nostro, e presto rimpiangeremo anche Saponara


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Darmian era nostro, Romagnoli era nostro, e presto rimpiangeremo anche Saponara


Romagnoli quando è stato nostro?


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> chi l'ha detto è stato diffidato dal vero procuratore del giocatore ovvero sergio berti.


Ah,questa me l'ero persa,grazie.


Aron ha scritto:


> Parliamo comunque di un difensore già forte allo stato attuale e che nei prossimi anni potrebbe entrare nella top 5 dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo. Uno che da molti del settore è considerato il vero erede di Nesta.
> 
> Io lo prenderei anche a 30 milioni.


Per me,seppur abbia fatto un'ottima stagione, finora non ha dimostrato tanto da valere quella cifra, poi se guardiamo in prospettiva ne potrà valere anche di più, quello sì.Solo che se noi ci fossimo svegliati ad esempio l'anno scorso non l'avremmo di certo pagato questi prezzi. Si dovrebbe lavorare decisamente meglio nel settore scouting,ma che lo dico a fare...



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan continua il pressing su Romagnoli, al momento la Roma resiste ma Galliani potrebbe alzare l'offerta, possibile cessione di Alex.
> 
> La cessione di Alex non sarebbe male,è un buon difensore,ma quest'anno si è fatto male troppo spesso e con l'età che avanza le cose non credo migliorino. Troveranno qualcuno che gli garantisca quell'ingaggio, in modo da liberarci un altro posto?
> Raimondi di Sportmediaset:Romagnoli sta aspettando Garcia ma al Milan può ritrovare Mihajlovic"*


Questa notizia contraddice un po' la precedente,e in effetti dubito che il ragazzo voglia "solo il Milan",però al contempo per me a Roma a fare panchina non vorrà giustamente restare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli quando è stato nostro?



Forse si confonde con Simone romagnoli il difensore del carpi che è stato nelle giovanili del milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Darmian era nostro, Romagnoli era nostro, e presto rimpiangeremo anche Saponara



va che non è mica lo stesso Romagnoli 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan continua il pressing su Romagnoli, al momento la Roma resiste ma Galliani potrebbe alzare l'offerta, possibile cessione di Alex.
> 
> 
> Raimondi di Sportmediaset:Romagnoli sta aspettando Garcia ma al Milan può ritrovare Mihajlovic"*



Kia dopo l'affare L.Adriano ci deve un favore, ci porti via Alex.


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *va che non è mica lo stesso Romagnoli
> *
> 
> 
> Kia dopo l'affare L.Adriano ci deve un favore, ci porti via Alex.



Sorry. Epic Fail


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan continua il pressing su Romagnoli, al momento la Roma resiste ma Galliani potrebbe alzare l'offerta, possibile cessione di Alex.
> 
> 
> Raimondi di Sportmediaset:Romagnoli sta aspettando Garcia ma al Milan può ritrovare Mihajlovic"*



Se il giocatore chiede la cessione la Roma sarà costretta ad aprire la trattativa, e a quel punto credo un accordo bene o male lo si troverà. Prima però bisogna vedere cosa deciderà Garcia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan continua il pressing su Romagnoli, al momento la Roma resiste ma Galliani potrebbe alzare l'offerta, possibile cessione di Alex.
> 
> 
> Raimondi di Sportmediaset:Romagnoli sta aspettando Garcia ma al Milan può ritrovare Mihajlovic"*




*Di Marzio: A Mihajlovic piace tantissimo Romagnoli ormai è cosa saputa, la Roma chiede 30 milioni e al momento non ha intenzione di abbassare le pretesee a queste condizione è difficile che il giocatore arrivi a Milano, il giocatore però non è incedibile. Se si riuscisse a trovare l'accordo con la Roma poi i rossoneri potrebbero pensare a sfoltire la rosa.*


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2015)

Dentro Romagnoli fuori Alex. Il caldo di questi giorni sarebbe più sopportabile


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: A Mihajlovic piace tantissimo Romagnoli ormai è cosa saputa, la Roma chiede 30 milioni e al momento non ha intenzione di abbassare le pretesee a queste condizione è difficile che il giocatore arrivi a Milano, il giocatore però non è incedibile. Se si riuscisse a trovare l'accordo con la Roma poi i rossoneri potrebbero pensare a sfoltire la rosa.*



Inizio ad aver paura di vasellinata clamorosa


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: A Mihajlovic piace tantissimo Romagnoli ormai è cosa saputa, la Roma chiede 30 milioni e al momento non ha intenzione di abbassare le pretesee a queste condizione è difficile che il giocatore arrivi a Milano, il giocatore però non è incedibile. Se si riuscisse a trovare l'accordo con la Roma poi i rossoneri potrebbero pensare a sfoltire la rosa.*



Questa parte mi sa tanto di festival della banalità.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia, il Milan per Romagnoli è disposto a superare anche quota 20 milioni di euro. *


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia, il Milan per Romagnoli è disposto a superare anche quota 20 milioni di euro. *


*
Sky: la Roma sembra non voler cedere Romagnoli. Vedremo se il Milan insisterà o se deciderà di seguire altre piste. Dopo la conferma di Mexes, se arriverà un nuovo difensore il Milan cederà qualcuno già in rosa: Alex o Paletta, ad esempio.*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: la Roma sembra non voler cedere Romagnoli. Vedremo se il Milan insisterà o se deciderà di seguire altre piste. Dopo la conferma di Mexes, se arriverà un nuovo difensore il Milan cederà qualcuno già in rosa: Alex o Paletta, ad esempio.*



Io penso che andrà via Ely, dai non possiamo rimanere con X - Mexes - Zapata - Alex/Paletta - Ely come centrali.


----------



## il condor (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: la Roma sembra non voler cedere Romagnoli. Vedremo se il Milan insisterà o se deciderà di seguire altre piste. Dopo la conferma di Mexes, se arriverà un nuovo difensore il Milan cederà qualcuno già in rosa: Alex o Paletta, ad esempio.*



In difesa tolto il rinnovo di mexes c'è ampia scelta per lo smaltimento.....  ma ely è tanto difficile piazzarlo in prestito??? Albertazzi è tanto complicato regalarlo?? Per Paletta/Zapata è tanto complicato fare una chiamatina a Preaziosi???


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (9 Luglio 2015)

Teatrino già visto.... "Eeeeeeeeeh uno entra se uno esce"
Ma chi cavolo se li prende questi cessoni?????


----------



## Love (9 Luglio 2015)

Se davvero lo vogliamo con 25 mln ce lo portiamo a casa secondo me...a meno che la Roma non voglia tenerselo per fargli fare il titolare con Manolas (che coppia sarebbe)...ma la Roma è una società che vende..quindi ripeto con 25 mln totali o con bonus ce lo danno..ma dobbiamo essere davvero convinti...25 mln sono tantissimi per un giovane come romagnoli...


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2015)

Il problema é quello di capire su quali obiettivi andare se romagnoli costa tanto. Perché se spendi poi 15 per maksimovic, che sará promettente quanto volete, non é che hai risparmiato più di tanto e sopratutto non hai migliorato poi così tantissimo. Altri obiettivi in giro io non ne vedo. I Godin e gli hummels qui non ci vengono ora, e costano sicuramente sopra i 40. Sergio ramos, a me non piace come difensore, ma costerebbe ancora di più. Thiago, parole del suo manager, non ce lo possiamo permettere, e in questo ultimo anno mi pare notevolmente calato. Marquinos non so se é extra. Difensori forti o potenzialmente forti sono finiti.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

*Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*



Forse aspettano le prime amichevoli per vedere se Castan è guarito del tutto prima di vendere Romagnoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*


Comincio a pensare che arriverà, le voci sono insistentissime


Che bello, è un giocatore che adoro e che metterebbe d'accordo tutti


----------



## zlatan (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che arriverà, le voci sono insistentissime
> 
> 
> Che bello, è un giocatore che adoro e che metterebbe d'accordo tutti



Non sono ottimista di natura ahimè, ma comunque non vedo per quale motivo la Roma ha a detto di tutti (ma forse bisognerebbe aspettare ancora un paio di stagioni), il nuovo Alessandro Nesta, e dovrebbe farselo scappare per meno di 30 milioni..... E noi arriveremmo massimo a 20 secondo me e forse anche a ragione....


----------



## Hammer (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*



Speriamo. Speriamo. Speriamo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Forse aspettano le prime amichevoli per vedere se Castan è guarito del tutto prima di vendere Romagnoli



Castan è del tutto guarito sta facendo la preparazione normale con gli altri e ha già detto che per la prima di campionato dovrebbe essere pronto, il problema vero è che la roma prima di vendere romagnoli deve trovare il sostituto fino ad allora non lo venderà , poi c'è anche un'altra cosa e cioè che per far digerire la cessione alla tifoseria devono presentare prima dei nuovi acquisti che diano un po di entusiasmo e poi eventualmente venderanno romagnoli( come fatto l'anno scorso con manolas comprato 2 giorni prima di vendere benatia).


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Castan è del tutto guarito sta facendo la preparazione normale con gli altri e ha già detto che per la prima di campionato dovrebbe essere pronto, il problema vero è che la roma prima di vendere romagnoli deve trovare il sostituto fino ad allora non lo venderà , poi c'è anche un'altra cosa e cioè che per far digerire la cessione alla tifoseria devono presentare prima dei nuovi acquisti che diano un po di entusiasmo e poi eventualmente venderanno romagnoli( come fatto l'anno scorso con manolas comprato 2 giorni prima di vendere benatia).



Ad oggi Romagnoli non è nemmeno titolare a Roma, è la terza o forse quarta scelta. La verità è che se riescono a vendere questo ragazzino a 20-30 mln come parlano possono stappare lo champagne.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Castan è del tutto guarito sta facendo la preparazione normale con gli altri e ha già detto che per la prima di campionato dovrebbe essere pronto, il problema vero è che la roma prima di vendere romagnoli deve trovare il sostituto fino ad allora non lo venderà , poi c'è anche un'altra cosa e cioè che per far digerire la cessione alla tifoseria devono presentare prima dei nuovi acquisti che diano un po di entusiasmo e poi eventualmente venderanno romagnoli( come fatto l'anno scorso con manolas comprato 2 giorni prima di vendere benatia).



Son convinto che alla fine arriverà. Comunque cara amica, non fraintendere le mie uscite sulla Roma. Come sai mi piace molto il vostro progetto, la mia unica critica è alle cessioni pesanti che ogni anno arrivano, con l'impossibilità di costruire un blocco continuo. Son convinto che alla fine vi strapperemo Romagnoli più per vostra volontà di cedere e fare cassa che per nostra di prenderlo. Con lui la vostra difesa sarebbe stata apposto per 15 anni e avreste avuto un futuro possibile senatore.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Son convinto che alla fine arriverà. Comunque cara amica, non fraintendere le mie uscite sulla Roma. Come sai mi piace molto il vostro progetto, la mia unica critica è alle cessioni pesanti che ogni anno arrivano, con l'impossibilità di costruire un blocco continuo. Son convinto che alla fine vi strapperemo Romagnoli più per vostra volontà di cedere e fare cassa che per nostra di prenderlo. Con lui la vostra difesa sarebbe stata apposto per 15 anni e avreste avuto un futuro possibile senatore.



Io di cessioni pesanti tranne benatia non ne ricordo, abbiamo rifiutato negli anni offerte importanti per pjanic, che poi noi dobbiamo fare cassa è vero la Uefa ci sta con il fiato sul collo,ma quest'anno quei soldi potrebbero arrivare da cessioni di giocatori fuori dal progetto , e detto tra noi secondo me romagnoli non lascerà la roma perchè voi a 30 mln non arriverete mai.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io di cessioni pesanti tranne benatia non ne ricordo, abbiamo rifiutato negli anni offerte importanti per pjanic, che poi noi dobbiamo fare cassa è vero la Uefa ci sta con il fiato sul collo,ma quest'anno quei soldi potrebbero arrivare da cessioni di giocatori fuori dal progetto , e detto tra noi secondo me romagnoli non lascerà la roma perchè voi a 30 mln non arriverete mai.



Mah c'è da dire che se la Roma volesse evitare di cedere i Big, mandando via Gervinho, Destro e Doumbia dovrebbe essere apposto sia col bilancio che col reinvestire. Però Pallotta, da vero americano, sembra voler sempre fare plusvalenze e quindi incassare quanto più possibile.

A 30 son convinto anch'io non arriveremo. Vedrai che però si chiuderà sui 25 + bonus.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah c'è da dire che se la Roma volesse evitare di cedere i Big, mandando via Gervinho, Destro e Doumbia dovrebbe essere apposto sia col bilancio che col reinvestire. Però Pallotta, da vero americano, sembra voler sempre fare plusvalenze e quindi incassare quanto più possibile.
> 
> A 30 son convinto anch'io non arriveremo. Vedrai che però si chiuderà sui 25 + bonus.



Stranamente sulla questione roma e romagnoli sono d'accordo con il buon renegade.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah c'è da dire che se la Roma volesse evitare di cedere i Big, mandando via Gervinho, Destro e Doumbia dovrebbe essere apposto sia col bilancio che col reinvestire. Però Pallotta, da vero americano, sembra voler sempre fare plusvalenze e quindi incassare quanto più possibile.
> 
> A 30 son convinto anch'io non arriveremo. Vedrai che però si chiuderà sui 25 + bonus.



Ma non è così l'anno scorso nonostante la vendita di Benatia il mercato estivo è andato in passivo di 22 mln , la roma spende più di quello che incassa in ogni sessione di mercato, altrimenti la Uefa non ci avrebbe punito,se riusciamo a vendere quei 3 e non sarà facile , romagnoli non parte sicuramente


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma non è così l'anno scorso nonostante la vendita di Benatia il mercato estivo è andato in passivo di 22 mln , la roma spende più di quello che incassa in ogni sessione di mercato, altrimenti la Uefa non ci avrebbe punito,se riusciamo a vendere quei 3 e non sarà facile , romagnoli non parte sicuramente



Tifosa se la roma lo ritiene cedibile significa che lo vogliono dar via se no non si sedevano proprio.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Tifosa se la roma lo ritiene cedibile significa che lo vogliono dar via se no non si sedevano proprio.



Non lo vogliono dar via ma se non si riesce a monetizzare in altro modo, perché le palle al piede non accettano altre destinazioni, saranno costretti a vendere romagnoli se no sforiamo con i parametri Uefa.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non lo vogliono dar via ma se non si riesce a monetizzare in altro modo, perché le palle al piede non accettano altre destinazioni, saranno costretti a vendere romagnoli se no sforiamo con i parametri Uefa.



Io invece credo che tutto sommato lo vogliono dar via per una buona cifra. Garcia non penso lo ritenga così indispensabile e lui ha l'occasione di essere titolare nel Milan di Miha, che è una squadra tradizionalmente vincente.


----------



## accadde_domani (9 Luglio 2015)

Per la Roma non esistono incedibili. E questo è fuori discussione. La filosofia della società è vendere sempre quando il giocatore viene supervalutato, per poi sostituirlo con lo scouting a cifre inferiori realizzando un guadagno economico notevole e pareggiando sotto il profilo tecnico. E, specie in difesa centrale, il colpo è sempre riuscito. Sabatini è capace di tirarti fuori il Marquinhos della situazione a 3,5 in ogni momento. 
Però appunto affinchè si ceda deve arrivare la supervalutazione, altrimenti il tutto non avrebbe senso. Su Romagnoli a 30 si chiude, ne sono certo, ma non a meno. Altrimenti non c'è motivo di vendere un giocatore che, dopo un anno alla Roma, potrebbe crescere ancor di più come valutazione.


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Luglio 2015)

Difficile crescere come valutazione quando sei la 3°/4° scelta


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Per la Roma non esistono incedibili. E questo è fuori discussione. La filosofia della società è vendere sempre quando il giocatore viene supervalutato, per poi sostituirlo con lo scouting a cifre inferiori realizzando un guadagno economico notevole e pareggiando sotto il profilo tecnico. E, specie in difesa centrale, il colpo è sempre riuscito. Sabatini è capace di tirarti fuori il Marquinhos della situazione a 3,5 in ogni momento.
> Però appunto affinchè si ceda deve arrivare la supervalutazione, altrimenti il tutto non avrebbe senso. Su Romagnoli a 30 si chiude, ne sono certo, ma non a meno. Altrimenti non c'è motivo di vendere un giocatore che, dopo un anno alla Roma, potrebbe crescere ancor di più come valutazione.



Quoto al 100% , ma bisogna vedere se si riescono a vendere gli esuberi, nel caso in cui non si riuscisse potrebbe anche partire a meno però nel caso contrario sabatini potrebbe anche rifiutare 30 mln sapendo benissimo che fra un paio d'anni visto i prezzi potrebbe venderlo anche a 50, il destino di romagnoli oggi secondo me è nelle mani di doumbia destro e Co.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*



*Quotiamo le ultime news per favore*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Romagnoli è l'obiettivo più a portata di mano per il Milan. Ad oggi il giocatore risulta incedibile, ma al Milan sanno che la Roma prima di poter acquistare deve vendere. E sanno anche che Romagnoli ormai vede solo rossonero, e tornerebbe volentieri sotto la guida di Mihajlovic. E' probabile che la prossima settima la Roma possa prendere in considerazione l'offerta di 18 milioni + 2 di bonus formulata dai rossoneri.*





accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Per la Roma non esistono incedibili. E questo è fuori discussione. La filosofia della società è vendere sempre quando il giocatore viene supervalutato, per poi sostituirlo con lo scouting a cifre inferiori realizzando un guadagno economico notevole e pareggiando sotto il profilo tecnico. E, specie in difesa centrale, il colpo è sempre riuscito. Sabatini è capace di tirarti fuori il Marquinhos della situazione a 3,5 in ogni momento.
> Però appunto affinchè si ceda deve arrivare la supervalutazione, altrimenti il tutto non avrebbe senso. Su Romagnoli a 30 si chiude, ne sono certo, ma non a meno. Altrimenti non c'è motivo di vendere un giocatore che, dopo un anno alla Roma, potrebbe crescere ancor di più come valutazione.



30? E la base d'asta a 40?  si chiuderà, probabilmente, a 25. Se il Milan avesse voluto offrire 30 l'avrebbe già preso.


----------



## Doctore (9 Luglio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> . Altrimenti non c'è motivo di vendere un giocatore che, dopo un anno alla Roma, potrebbe crescere ancor di più come valutazione.



Conta anche la volontà del giocatore indipendentemente che sia accostato,milan,psg,cessi ecc...


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 30? E la base d'asta a 40?  si chiuderà, probabilmente, a 25. Se il Milan avesse voluto offrire 30 l'avrebbe già preso.



Ma sì, 20/22+bonus e alla fine è onesto con i prezzi di oggi, se vuoi un centrale di prospettiva.


----------



## Heaven (9 Luglio 2015)

A 25mln secondo me si chiude ed è un buon affare per entrambi, alla fine la Roma ha già Manolas Castan Yanga Mbiwa

Comunque quasi 50mln per due "scarti" della Roma


----------



## markjordan (9 Luglio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque quasi 50mln per due "scarti" della Roma


scarto tuo tesoro mio
pirlo e seedorf


----------



## demonark (9 Luglio 2015)

romagnoli vale il rischio.
si 30 sono tanti, ma almeno è un investimento SERIO su un difensore che può rivelarsi in futuro un pilastro della nazionale italiana.
certi calciatori non puoi pretendere di pagarli poco quando sono in rampa di lancio pronti per l'esplosione.
noi abbiamo rimandato al mittente offerte di 20 mln per rugani senza pensarci un attimo.
provate a prendere romagnoli a 20/25 e fate un affarone, se invece non scendono da 30, dategli sti 30 denari, l'affarone lo fate cmq.


----------



## bmb (9 Luglio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> A 25mln secondo me si chiude ed è un buon affare per entrambi, alla fine la Roma ha già Manolas Castan Yanga Mbiwa
> 
> Comunque quasi 50mln per due "scarti" della Roma



2 scarti? Romagnoli è senza dubbio più forte di Yanga Mbiwa e se la gioca con gli altri 2 citati da te. Bertolacci, per come è messa la Roma davanti, tra quei cessazzi e vecchioni vari era oro colato per loro.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: il Milan ha garantito a Mihajlovic che arriverà un nuovo difensore. L'obiettivo è sempre Romagnoli, ma la Roma continua a chiedere 30 milioni. L'alternativa è Laporte che, però, costa ancora di più.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha garantito a Mihajlovic che arriverà un nuovo difensore. L'obiettivo è sempre Romagnoli, ma la Roma continua a chiedere 30 milioni. L'alternativa è Laporte che, però, costa ancora di più.*



Io andrei su Laporta anche perchè non voglio dare ulteriori soldi alla Roma, gliene abbiamo dati fin troppi per Bertolacci.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

Come si fa a pagare due giovani cosi privi di esperienza internazionale 30 mln?!


----------



## Konrad (9 Luglio 2015)

Per Laporte ne vogliono tra 42 e 50...ancora non mi è chiaro.
Certo è che se lo compri a quella cifra ti devi immaginare di poterlo tenere almeno 10 anni ovvero di rivenderlo tra 3/4 anni a una cifra intorno ai 60/70 milioni...impensabile...


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2015)

Cerchiamo di chiarire, per Bertolacci la Roma ha speso per la metà circa 9 milioni. Quindi noi non è che abbiamo dato alla Roma 20 milioni, gliene abbiamo dati circa 10-11.

Poi. Se non lo compriamo noi, lo compra qualcun'altra squadra, e non so per quale motivo Romagnoli non sia incedibile, e i soldi la Roma li avrà comunque.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> 2 scarti? Romagnoli è senza dubbio più forte di Yanga Mbiwa e se la gioca con gli altri 2 citati da te. Bertolacci, per come è messa la Roma davanti, tra quei cessazzi e vecchioni vari era oro colato per loro.



Su romagnoli sono d'accordo togliendo il titolarissimo manolas se la gioca con castan , yanga neanche lo calcolo, ma su Bertolacci devo dissentire, al posto di chi avrebbe dovuto giocare? Nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe stato non chiuso ma di più.


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Luglio 2015)

Sotto ai 25 buon affare per noi, sopra ai 25 per la Roma (ad oggi, ovvio si può rivelare il nuovo Helveg o il nuovo Baresi). 
Se si dovesse andare sopra i 25 devierei su altro però...
Ma perché si parla ancora di laporte che se ti va di e stai simpatico al Bilbao te lo danno per >40 cocuzze?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha garantito a Mihajlovic che arriverà un nuovo difensore. L'obiettivo è sempre Romagnoli, ma la Roma continua a chiedere 30 milioni. L'alternativa è Laporte che, però, costa ancora di più.*



Se i nomi sono questi, comunque vada caschiamo in piedi. L'importante è che non esistano terze scelte scandalose alla Moreno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se i nomi sono questi, comunque vada caschiamo in piedi. L'importante è che non esistano terze scelte scandalose alla Moreno.



c'è sempre l'alternativa rinnovo a bonera


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha garantito a Mihajlovic che arriverà un nuovo difensore. L'obiettivo è sempre Romagnoli, ma la Roma continua a chiedere 30 milioni. L'alternativa è Laporte che, però, costa ancora di più.*



Galliani insistera' ancora con Sabatini ma non all'infinito. Poi, Bilbao. Apprezzo l'astuzia di Sinisa: ha negoziato con Berlusconi il reintegro del non stimatissimo Mexes in cambio della promessa di un extrabudget per il difensore centrale di sua scelta. Se insiste è perché vede che ne vale la pena: il livello della rosa attuale gli fa credere che con il giusto inserimento in difesa (con centrocampista e Ibra ancora da dare) si possa puntare a tutto il cucuzzaro l'anno prossimo. Crederci, tutti, specie chi deve scucire il grano.


----------



## markjordan (9 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> c'è sempre l'alternativa rinnovo a bonera


guarda che abbiamo gia' 5-6 centrali , se arriva chiunque uno se ne va , se no cosi' si rimane


----------



## bmb (9 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Su romagnoli sono d'accordo togliendo il titolarissimo manolas se la gioca con castan , yanga neanche lo calcolo, ma su Bertolacci devo dissentire, al posto di chi avrebbe dovuto giocare? Nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe stato non chiuso ma di più.



Bertolacci lo vedo bene in posizione più avanzata. Per esempio come trequartista puro o come uno dei 3 in un 4-2-3-1. I cadaveri sarebbero, nello specifico, Totti, Gervinho e Iturbe.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: Romagnoli per il Milan, probabilmente, sarà un tormentone come quello Ibrahimovic. La Roma chiede almeno 30 milioni, il Milan è arrivato ad offrire 18 più 2 di bonus. Si andrà per le lunghe, probabilmente. *


----------



## walter 22 (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Romagnoli per il Milan, probabilmente, sarà un tormentone come quello Ibrahimovic. La Roma chiede almeno 30 milioni, il Milan è arrivato ad offrire 18 più 2 di bonus. Si andrà per le lunghe, probabilmente. *



30 mln sono troppi.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (9 Luglio 2015)

Per me possono dare anche 30 milioni perché i soldi non sono i miei basta che viene


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Romagnoli per il Milan, probabilmente, sarà un tormentone come quello Ibrahimovic. La Roma chiede almeno 30 milioni, il Milan è arrivato ad offrire 18 più 2 di bonus. Si andrà per le lunghe, probabilmente. *



lol. Tormentone per Romagnoli, manco stessimo parlando di Beckenbauer. Mah.


----------



## yohann (9 Luglio 2015)

Io sono discretamente ottimista perche la Roma è ferma sul mercato sia su Baba che Dzeko quindi se non riesce a piazzare Destro/Gervinho la nostro offerta a 20/22M la potrebbero anche accettare per cominciare a fare mercato anche perche la piazza rumoreggia...
E poi cmq Sabbatini non ha detto che è incedibile.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Romagnoli per il Milan, probabilmente, sarà un tormentone come quello Ibrahimovic. La Roma chiede almeno 30 milioni, il Milan è arrivato ad offrire 18 più 2 di bonus. Si andrà per le lunghe, probabilmente. *



Beh, pagarne 30 è oggettivamente una rapina a mano armata. Già 20 sono un regalo niente male. Questa fissa su Romagnoli non la capisco, se sparano cosi alto tanti saluti e si cambia obiettivo.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, pagarne 30 è oggettivamente una rapina a mano armata. Già 20 sono un regalo niente male. Questa fissa su Romagnoli non la capisco, se sparano cosi alto tanti saluti e si cambia obiettivo.



mi piace tantissimo ma a quel prezzo ne prendi 2 buoni con il medesimo potenziale o uno già forte ma con più esperienza


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi piace tantissimo ma a quel prezzo ne prendi 2 buoni con il medesimo potenziale o uno già forte ma con più esperienza



Io capisco che piuttosto di prenderne due normali sia meglio prenderne uno bravino, ma non ci posso credere che a 30 milioni non si possa trovare un centrale più pronto e che dia più garanzie di Romagnoli. Anche perchè parliamo di un ragazzo che arriva da una buona, non strepitosa, buona stagione in serie A e zero esperienza internazionale. Se proprio voglio prendere un giovane e quindi assumermi un rischio non lo faccio di certo a queste folli cifre.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan tratta sempre Romagnoli. Nei prossimi giorni i rossoneri, forse, formuleranno una nuova offerta alla Roma. *


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Luglio 2015)

Si effettivamente con 30 milioni vado dal Real Madrid e mi compro Varane che credo sia più forte ed esperto di Romagnoli no?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan tratta sempre Romagnoli. Nei prossimi giorni i rossoneri, forse, formuleranno una nuova offerta alla Roma. *



Con molta calma, mi raccomando, giusto se avete tempo...


----------



## PaulPauls (10 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va preso a tutti i costi, se non arriva lui buio totale.



Con 30 milioni ci prendi giocatori migliori


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Con molta calma, mi raccomando, giusto se avete tempo...



Si ormai stanno riciclando le solite voci da giorni... Galliani s'è dato alla macchia. Pure in uscita non sta combinando un cavolo di niente


----------



## Casnop (10 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ormai stanno riciclando le solite voci da giorni... Galliani s'è dato alla macchia. Pure in uscita non sta combinando un cavolo di niente



Galliani alla macchia? Scherzi? Ma questa è una splendida notizia.


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si effettivamente con 30 milioni vado dal Real Madrid e mi compro Varane che credo sia più forte ed esperto di Romagnoli no?



Il Real non vederà mai Varane per 30 milioni ce ne vogliono almeno il doppio io credo ma a prescindere credo sia incedibile , Mourinho ci aveva provato ma senza successo a portarlo al Chelsea e poi ha rinnovato fino al 2019 l'anno scorso.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2015)

PaulPauls ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni ci prendi giocatori migliori



Premesso che 30 sono tanti, quali sono i giocatori migliori disponibili?


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Luglio 2015)

Io credo che una ventina di milioni + qualcuno di bonus gli si possano offrire alla Roma io direi max 22\23 + 2 o max 3 legati a scudetto o qualificazione champion's league è un 20enne è integro fisicamente , ha solo da migliorare ed imparare , viene per essere allenato dal suo ex coach a Genova , è un prospetto interessantissimo , ha qualità e se ci va bene ce lo teniamo minimo dai 8 ai 10 anni , io avrei preferito Laporte ma per 40-50 milioni no max 35 ma il Bilbao è osso duro non tratta fa muro come il Porto clausola o niente , e comunque se le alternative sono Maksimovic o tenerci gli attuali mi prendo Romagnoli tutta la vita e poi noi come ho già detto siamo tifosi non ragionieri se quest'anno qualche soldo in più c'è ci deve interessare che il giocatore arrivi più che il costo del cartellino.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2015)

PaulPauls ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni ci prendi giocatori migliori



Mah, non lo so.
Romagnoli è già oggi uno dei migliori difensori della Serie A. Fra un po' di tempo sarà probabilmente uno dei migliori del mondo, il cui valore arriverà a 40 milioni o più.

Si potrebbero prendere dei difensori meno quotati e meno costosi ma comunque forti e sottovalutati, come Dragovic. 
Acquistare Romagnoli è però tutt'altra cosa. 
L'acquisto di Romagnoli sta a oggi come quello di Verratti ieri.


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2015)

PaulPauls ha scritto:


> Con 30 milioni ci prendi giocatori migliori



Perfetto, elencameli.
Ah, li voglio italiani perché è assurdo che una squadra come il Milan non abbia almeno un centrale italiano titolare e promettente.


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Perfetto, elencameli.
> Ah, li voglio italiani perché è assurdo che una squadra come il Milan non abbia almeno un centrale italiano titolare e promettente.



Ah beh.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



vaccata enorme di sky..ieri su sportitalia dicevano che ce un appuntamento fissato per martedi..questa del raffreddamento e' una LORO ipotesi..in mano non hanno niente..oltretutto alex va verso il santos quindi di che materiale stiamo parlando? zaccardo e ely?

tendo a fidarmi piu' di pedulla' che di sky,che in questo mercato ha sparato boiate a raffica


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> vaccata enorme di sky..ieri su sportitalia dicevano che ce un appuntamento fissato per martedi..questa del raffreddamento e' una LORO ipotesi..in mano non hanno niente..oltretutto alex va verso il santos quindi di che materiale stiamo parlando? zaccardo e ely?
> 
> tendo a fidarmi piu' di pedulla' che di sky,che in questo mercato ha sparato boiate a raffica



Sky è più affidabile, secondo me. Comunque sia Alex non va ancora al Santos perché sono emersi problemi con l'ingaggio troppo oneroso. Per il resto concordo con la tua analisi

Comunque credo che tutto sia in ballo per il prezzo. La Roma giustamente vuole fare la mega plusvalenza


----------



## il condor (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



più che materiale quello che sinisa ha a disposizione è peggio della scorie nucleari 

Ma come fai a tenere una difesa del genere che nella passata stagione è stata trapanata da ogni parte


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sky è più affidabile, secondo me. Comunque sia Alex non va ancora al Santos perché sono emersi problemi con l'ingaggio troppo oneroso. Per il resto concordo con la tua analisi
> 
> Comunque credo che tutto sia in ballo per il prezzo. La Roma giustamente vuole fare la mega plusvalenza



certamente..io penso che alex lo mandiamo in prestito con purtroppo l'ingaggio pagato da noi poi va a scadenza 2016..quindi in teoria abbiamo solo mexes e paletta come centrali perche' ely e zaccardo veramente neanche li considero.

sul fatto sky-pedulla' ti dico che gia' da gennaio pedulla' sta sbugiardando alla grande di marzio..che ne spara mille al giorno e poi viene smentito. non ultima la questione mexes...di marzio subito a dire e' finita...l'unico che ci ha preso e' stato pedulla'..cosi come in altre trattative.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *





E ora inizierà la sagra dei


----------



## Casnop (10 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> vaccata enorme di sky..ieri su sportitalia dicevano che ce un appuntamento fissato per martedi..questa del raffreddamento e' una LORO ipotesi..in mano non hanno niente..oltretutto alex va verso il santos quindi di che materiale stiamo parlando? zaccardo e ely?
> 
> tendo a fidarmi piu' di pedulla' che di sky,che in questo mercato ha sparato boiate a raffica


Il difensore centrale serve, subito. Mihajlovic alla fase difensiva sta impegnando tutte le proprie attenzioni in sede di consulenza sul mercato, con richieste precise di difensori e centrocampisti con determinate caratteristiche. Dal successo di questa fase di gioco dipenderà la sua fortuna nella prossima stagione. Su Romagnoli la questione è semplice: il Milan lo vuole, la Roma non lo toglie dal mercato perché ha bisogno di cassa per chiudere alcune operazioni in attacco. Troveranno un accordo sulla base della reciproca convenienza economica. Certo, il fattore tempo, come detto, è decisivo per il Milan, sicché esso non rimarrà all'infinito sulla ruota in surplace di Sabatini ma vorrà operare un cambio di obiettivo se la Roma dovesse continuare a sfogliare la margherita.


----------



## Julian Ross (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



Sono usciti Rami e Bonera, il resto dei centrali non sono minimamente affidabili, cosa deve valutare Sinisa?!

È palese che la difesa sia scandalosa!


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *


Mado la Roma vuole spillare fino all'ultimo centesimo. Ormai tutti sparano alto quando si tratta di vendere. 
Solo il Milan quando vende si fa dare 50 mila lire e 3 buoni pasto.

Consiglio a Galliani di imparare da lui


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mado la Roma vuole spillare fino all'ultimo centesimo. Ormai tutti sparano alto quando si tratta di vendere.
> Solo il Milan quando vende si fa dare 50 mila lire e 3 buoni pasto.
> 
> Consiglio a Galliani di imparare da lui




"Mio figlio poteva morire"


----------



## nimloth (10 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mado la Roma vuole spillare fino all'ultimo centesimo. Ormai tutti sparano alto quando si tratta di vendere.
> *Solo il Milan quando vende si fa dare 50 mila lire e 3 buoni pasto.*
> 
> Consiglio a Galliani di imparare da lui



perchè il Milan quelli che DEVE vendere solo dei BROCCHI !!!


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> perchè il Milan quelli che DEVE vendere solo dei BROCCHI !!!



Non sono tutti dei brocchi...sono calciatori di livello medio, che altri riescono a piazzare bene...noi MAI.
Sono convinto che noi Rami con lo stesso curriculum e a parti inverse dal Siviglia lo avremmo pagato non meno di 8/10 milioni...altro che i 3,5 che sembrano averci dato.

E' da anni che ci raccontiamo che ci serve un DS vero...anche per questo. Non avremo sempre soldi da Mr. Bee e dallo stadio, se va bene, inizieranno a entrarne dalla stagione 2020/21


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Luglio 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti dei brocchi...sono calciatori di livello medio, che altri riescono a piazzare bene...noi MAI.
> Sono convinto che noi Rami con lo stesso curriculum e a parti inverse dal Siviglia lo avremmo pagato non meno di 8/10 milioni...altro che i 3,5 che sembrano averci dato.
> 
> E' da anni che ci raccontiamo che ci serve un DS vero...anche per questo. Non avremo sempre soldi da Mr. Bee e dallo stadio, se va bene, inizieranno a entrarne dalla stagione 2020/21



Il problema è che i Siviglia non sparerebbe ingaggi folli a chiunque. Non vendiamo soltanto per questo motivo... Il DS non è che i giocatori li va a vendere porta a porta (che poi serva è un altro discorso) ma Alex con 2.5 milioni di ingaggio il Santos non se lo potrebbe permettere neanche se tu avessi il DS migliore del mondo


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i Siviglia non sparerebbe ingaggi folli a chiunque. Non vendiamo soltanto per questo motivo... Il DS non è che i giocatori li va a vendere porta a porta (che poi serva è un altro discorso) ma Alex con 2.5 milioni di ingaggio il Santos non se lo potrebbe permettere neanche se tu avessi il DS migliore del mondo



E infatti io ho scritto ANCHE PER QUESTO. E' vero che il DS non va porta a porta ma non sta nemmeno lì fermo pensando che prima o poi li si riesca a piazzare per magia...perchè tanto l'importante è far pranzi/cene con relativo codazzo mediatico per trattative acquisto.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



Ma non c'è anche zapata?comunque lo sto dicendo da molti giorni che la roma non lo mollerà mai a 20mln, a oggi non si smuove dai 30 mln semplicemente perché non lo vuole vendere, ma non lo dichiara incedibile solo perché se a fine mercato non fosse riuscita a piazzare gli esuberi sarebbe costretta a vendere romagnoli per questioni di bilancio, a quel punto calerà le pretese.


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Luglio 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti dei brocchi...sono calciatori di livello medio, che altri riescono a piazzare bene...noi MAI.
> Sono convinto che noi Rami con lo stesso curriculum e a parti inverse dal Siviglia lo avremmo pagato non meno di 8/10 milioni...altro che i 3,5 che sembrano averci dato.
> 
> E' da anni che ci raccontiamo che ci serve un DS vero...anche per questo. Non avremo sempre soldi da Mr. Bee e dallo stadio, se va bene, inizieranno a entrarne dalla stagione 2020/21



io non capisco se ci fate o ci siete. rami è stato comprato un anno fa a 4,5. non ha mai giocato o quasi a quanto vuoi che si rivenda?
galliani è imbarazzante ma cerchiamo di fare delle analisi lucide


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Luglio 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E infatti io ho scritto ANCHE PER QUESTO. E' vero che il DS non va porta a porta ma non sta nemmeno lì fermo pensando che prima o poi li si riesca a piazzare per magia...perchè tanto l'importante è far pranzi/cene con relativo codazzo mediatico per trattative acquisto.



Su quello hai perfettamente ragione, ma andrebbe cacciato direttamente Galliani (Cosa che diciamo sempre, ma continua ad essere utopia) che è una sorta di dittatore... Nessuno potrebbe lavorare con lui!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Luglio 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i Siviglia non sparerebbe ingaggi folli a chiunque. Non vendiamo soltanto per questo motivo... Il DS non è che i giocatori li va a vendere porta a porta (che poi serva è un altro discorso) ma Alex con 2.5 milioni di ingaggio il Santos non se lo potrebbe permettere neanche se tu avessi il DS migliore del mondo



Perfetto, Sabatini che è un mago delle vendite,con Borriello che prendeva 5 mln netti non è riuscito a piazzarlo da nessuna parte ,lo si è portato a scadenza di contratto, e quando è andato in prestito l'ingaggio lo pagava quasi tutto la roma.


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2015)

A me non sembra che il problema della Roma sia la necessità di soldi per l'attacco, visto che Destro prima o poi la capirà e non sono da escludere novità su Gervinho. Inoltre la trattativa per Dzeko è ad uno stato troppo avanzato per poter essere vincolata ad una trattativa liquida con l'apparente rivale per un posto in Champions.

Il vero ostacolo a me pare proprio la rosa della Roma, che presenta sulla fascia sinistra il solo Cole (quindi sostanzialmente nulla) e come centrali una sola certezza (Manolas), un giocatore che potrebbe esserlo (Yanga) ed un'enorme incognita (Castan).

Sono due giocatori e tre/quarti per due posti, visto che Rudi Garcia aveva visto Romagnoli come esterno e per quanto possa essersi convinto che è un centrale, ad oggi è il terzino sinistro titolare della Roma.

Romagnoli al Milan richiede quindi due/tre presupposti: un centrale di difesa ed uno/due terzini sinistri acquistati o ampiamente prenotati dalla Roma. Prima di quelle due manovre, Romagnoli non credo possa muoversi.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *


Non possiamo presentarci così. Speriamo si sbrigano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Perfetto, Sabatini che è un mago delle vendite,con Borriello che prendeva 5 mln netti non è riuscito a piazzarlo da nessuna parte ,lo si è portato a scadenza di contratto, e quando è andato in prestito l'ingaggio lo pagava quasi tutto la roma.



BORRIELLO


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di *lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



Il materiale è solo numericamente apposto...per dirla in maniera diversa se ho 2 auto in attesa di rottamazione gommate, una Golf del 1995 (bellissima allora ma oggi...), una Fiat Panda del 2006, una Pegeout 308 del 2010 e una Micra nuova di pacca...non è che posso pensare di vincere al campionato NASCAR Eh! Poi magari un buon meccanico mi tira fuori qualche cavallo in più....


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky: La pista Milan-Romagnoli va verso un brusco raffreddamento. Il Milan vuole mollare la presa sia perché le richieste economiche sono ritenute al momento decisamente eccessive (si parla di 30 mln di euro netti e senza bonus) sia perché si vuole dare tempo a Sinisa Mihajlovic di lavorare in ritiro con il materiale che ha a disposizione al momento, numericamente comunque apposto (Mexes, Paletta, Ely, Alex, Zaccardo). *



Brividi.... o mio dio...


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan tratta sempre Romagnoli. Nei prossimi giorni i rossoneri, forse, formuleranno una nuova offerta alla Roma. *



*Restiamo sulle parole di Di Marzio per cortesia.*


----------

